
The 10-page diversity manifesto and need to look deeper - Mikho
https://medium.com/@MichaelBabich/the-10-page-diversity-manifesto-and-need-to-look-deeper-84f62bcbf266
======
Mikho
Interestingly, reaction to the manifesto by itself displayed pretty clearly
social temperature as to public reaction to a male employee that shared his
feeling of inequality.

